# Hilfe beim Aufbau GT rts-1 aus den Jahren 1992/1993



## Jan-Cor (21. August 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit viele Jahren ein GT rts-1 von 1993 und die braucht ein bishen TLC.
So mal am Google, eBay benutzt etc und im kurze Zeit hab ich mir noch ein Rahmen gekauft....oeps...
Das Rahmen ist aus den Jahr 1992 (Fahrgestellnr fangt an mit 121992 - also soll es doch december 1992 sein oder ??) hat aber total andere GT Aufkleber im vergleich mit mein rts-1 aus 1993.













Meine Frage ist jetzt: den mit das blaue GT Logo ist von 1992 - ist das ein GT Team Rahmen ??

Kann ich diese Aufkleber noch neu bekommen? 

Auch brauche ich noch ein Dämpfer für hinten. Ich habe vernommen das es da verschiedene Möglichkeiten gbit, wer kann mir damit helfen?


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2014)

Hallo,

die Decals sind nicht mehr original. Eventuell hat felnzo auf ebay.COM noch welche. Ansonsten bei Gil über retrobike.co.uk nachfragen.

Dämpfer gibt es bei Risse in den USA neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Cor (23. August 2014)

Hallo gt-heini,

Du meinst die Original Aufkleber sind nicht mehr zu bekommen ?
Oder meinst du: die Aufkleber auf das GT Fahrrad sind nicht original ?

Und welche Aufkleber meinst du genau ?


----------



## Jan-Cor (23. August 2014)

Ich war heute ein bishen am Polieren, muss mal sagen hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Kruko (23. August 2014)

Ich meine die Frontbadge und den Aufkleber auf dem Hinterbau. Beide Rahmen sind Modelljahr 93. Die Decals kannst du bei den genannten Adressen bekommen.

Hol alle Decals runter und polier den Rahmen dann mit Luster Laces und Never Dull. Das Ergebnis danach wird dich begeistern.


----------



## Lousa (23. August 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ... Never Dull. Das Ergebnis danach wird dich begeistern.



Dem muss ich zustimmen, das lohnt sich, look:






Nur im Aufkleben der Decals bin ich eine Niete, daher lass ich das vermutlich 

Bin auf Dein Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Jan-Cor (27. August 2014)

Und ich bin ne kleines Schritt weiter....

Ich suche aber noch ein Sattelstütze von Controltech in Silber. Gibt es die auch in 26.8 oder 27.0 mm ??


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2014)

Jan-Cor schrieb:


> Und ich bin ne kleines Schritt weiter....
> 
> Ich suche aber noch ein Sattelstütze von Controltech in Silber. Gibt es die auch in 26.8 oder 27.0 mm ??



Oh Gott


----------



## Jan-Cor (27. August 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Oh Gott


Was Los gt-heini ??

Es gibt die doch mit ø 26.8 mm im Schwarz, dann soll es dich doch auch im Silber geben oder ?

Oder meinst du ganz was anders ?


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2014)

Die Gabel.


----------



## Jan-Cor (27. August 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Gabel.



....und.....??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (27. August 2014)

Why not. Interessant ist die Gabel allemal.
Bin gespannt wie die im Rahmen wirkt...


----------



## Jan-Cor (28. August 2014)

Heute mal wirklich poliert.
Das ergebnis ist wirklich super!


----------



## epic2006 (29. August 2014)

Das kann sich sehen lassen! 

Auf die Optik mit der leader bin ich neutral gespannt...

Die CT Stützen gab es in den abgefragten Maßen, auch in silber eloxiert.

Viel Spaß weiterhin, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Jan-Cor (29. August 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Auf die Optik mit der leader bin ich neutral gespannt...



Hallo Gerrit,

Ich hab gerade ne kleine Stechprobe gemacht. Definitiv wird es ne schwarze Sattelstütze und Vorbau. Neon gelbe Magura. Graue Naben von Pulstar vorne und hinten ( wie im Bilder). Dabei denke ich das ein schwarzes Kurbelsatz am bestens passt.


----------



## Jan-Cor (4. September 2014)

So, wieder ein bisschen weiter gemacht.


----------



## tofu1000 (5. September 2014)

Mach doch mal bitte ein Gesamtfoto! Sieht irgendwie vielversprechend aus. Hier gibt es gerade Decals, zwar nicht der passende Jahrgang, aber...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-DECALS-R...891?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a43309573


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Cor (5. September 2014)

Hab noch nicht alle Teile Tofu 
Und gerade noch ein Projekt bekommen,  ein GT Avalance 1996 

Jetzt sind es zuviel.  Erstmal abwarten wann die Teile kommen und langsam aufbauen.


----------



## storck-riesen (10. September 2014)

Wie bekommt man denn die Lager aus dem Rahmen raus? Kannst du das mal kurz beschreiben? Wirst du neue Lager einbauen? Bist du beim Dämpfer schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## Jan-Cor (10. September 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn die Lager aus dem Rahmen raus? Kannst du das mal kurz beschreiben? Wirst du neue Lager einbauen? Bist du beim Dämpfer schon weiter gekommen?



Welches Lager meinst du jetzt?

Mit ein andere Dämpfer bin ich leider noch nicht weiter.


----------



## storck-riesen (10. September 2014)

Jan-Cor schrieb:


> Welches Lager meinst du jetzt?


 
Das Lager zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau oben und das Lager zwischen Umlenkhebel und Hinterbau.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. September 2014)

Not a "team were the serial number would look like this...


----------



## Jan-Cor (19. September 2014)

So, ich bin ne kleine Schritt weiter aber nicht ohne Probleme.
Überigens, das Lager hab ich entfernt, erstmal die Schrauben gelöscht und dann könnte ich es so rausnehmen.

Ich hab mir ein schönes Kurbelsatz von AC gekauft aber die passt leider nicht auf meinen Innenlager.
Das Gehäuse ist 73mm, da ist ne XTR BB-UN90 Innenlager verbaut mit ne Achslänge von 113mm.
Mit den XTR Kurbelsatz passt es prima, aber das Kettenblad spider von den AC Kurbel kommt am Rahmen wie in den Bilder zu sehen ist.

Ich denke das den Achslänge von 113mm zu kurz ist und soll ich ersetzen durch ne längere bzw. 122mm ??
Aber kommt damit das mitlere Kettenblatt dann nicht zu weit nach aussen??
(Hab irgendwo gelesen das mitte Sattelrohr bis zum mitlere Kettenblatt 47,5 bis 50mm sein soll.

Wer kann mir darüber Rat geben ?


----------



## tofu1000 (19. September 2014)

Die Abstände von Kettenblatt zu Kettenblatt sind meines Wissens gleich, egal ob XTR oder AC. Du siehst ja schon bei der montierten AC, dass das kleine Kettenblatt deutlich weiter innen sitzt. Dementsprechend sitzt dann auch das große Kettenblatt deutlich weiter innen, so dass die Kettenlinie nicht stimmt. Drum würde ich wie folgt vorgehen: Miss an einer verlässlichen Position den Abstand zum kleinen Kettenblatt bei beiden montierten Kurbeln, rechne die Differenz doppelt (an der anderen Seite muss die Welle ja auch länger sein) und addiere das auf die bisherige Wellenlänge - et voila: Diese Wellenlänge muss rein. Dann sollte auch die Kettenlinie wieder die alte sein. Aber: Keine Gewähr!


----------



## Jan-Cor (19. September 2014)

Hmmm hab das gerade eben gemessen. nur wundere ich mir warum warum "die Differenz doppelt" ??

Auf den Bilder kannst du sehen wie ich gemessen habe.
Beim XTR = 60,5
Beim AC   = 51,5
Das ist 9mm unterschied.

Jetzt hab ich 113mm + 9 = 122mm
(wenn ich das doppelte rechne ist es 113+18=131mm das ist ne bishen lang oder ??
Gibt es die überhaupt ?


----------



## storck-riesen (19. September 2014)

Du brauchst auf einer Seite 9mm mehr und die andere soll dann so bleiben wie sie ist? Achsen sind aber von der Mitte aus nach rechts bzw. links gleich lang; eben symmetrisch zu Mitte. Wenn du also 122mm verbaust wirst du pro Seite nur 4,5mm gewinnen. Wenn die rechte Seite weiter auf den Vierkant draufgeht (9mm) wird das bei der linken nicht anders sein.


----------



## Jan-Cor (19. September 2014)

Ja das ist recht, so hatte ich das auch gedacht. 
Aber, dann brauch ich ne Achslange van etwa 131mm. Gibt es die überhaupt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Cor (23. September 2014)

Andere Frage wegen Aufbau mein rts-1 im original zustand: es gab damals die Rockshox Gabel drin, aber welche?
Ich dachte das es ein Goldfarbige Rockshox Mag21 war. Oder irre ich mir da und war es ein SL ?


----------



## tofu1000 (24. September 2014)

Also anno '93 war im RTS-1 die bereits von dir erwähnte Mag21 verbaut. '92 glaube ich aber auch.


----------



## storck-riesen (13. Februar 2015)

Wann geht's denn hier mal weiter?


----------

